# WTS Penn Squall 12



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

Penn Squall 12 was bought this past fall, other than some light scratches on one of the removable gold pieces it is in like new condition. Asking $100 shipped paypal.


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

$90 shipped


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

closed


----------

